# Wonder why we are so divided?



## solidassears (Feb 2, 2017)

This is a very interesting article or blog; there's a part that talks about how anyone who has been in a debate club knows that if you can't make your opponents points for them, you don't really understand their point of view or reasons why they think or feel as they do. 

It seems to me that this is exactly what we have now in the US and probably worldwide; everyone living in their own echo chamber and no one wanting or willing to try and even understand the other sides point of view.

https://medium.com/@SeanBlanda/the-other-side-is-not-dumb-2670c1294063#.rap96xjq5

Maybe the other side is not so dumb as you think..


----------



## hoyle21 (Feb 2, 2017)

solidassears said:


> This is a very interesting article or blog; there's a part that talks about how anyone who has been in a debate club knows that if you can't make your opponents points for them, you don't really understand their point of view or reasons why they think or feel as they do.
> 
> It seems to me that this is exactly what we have now in the US and probably worldwide; everyone living in their own echo chamber and no one wanting or willing to try and even understand the other sides point of view.
> 
> ...



I'll read the article later but I 100% agree with your post.    One of the biggest issues I have with my liberal friends is their elitist attitude and refusal to try to at least understand the point of view of the opposition.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solidassears (Feb 2, 2017)

I really don't know but it really seems to me that the left has a much bigger problem with this than conservatives do. I think I always try to understand where they're coming from, but when I try to ask questions or try to get into details they always turn to personal attacks rather than discuss the issue and explain their position.




hoyle21 said:


> I'll read the article later but I 100% agree with your post.    One of the biggest issues I have with my liberal friends is their elitist attitude and refusal to try to at least understand the point of view of the opposition.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoyle21 (Feb 2, 2017)

solidassears said:


> I really don't know but it really seems to me that the left has a much bigger problem with this than conservatives do. I think I always try to understand where they're coming from, but when I try to ask questions or try to get into details they always turn to personal attacks rather than discuss the issue and explain their position.



Really, just the left calls names?  You've never heard the phrase libtard?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## charley (Feb 2, 2017)

*Wonder why we are so divided?   [so glad you asked]











*


----------



## solidassears (Feb 2, 2017)

Did I say that? No, I didn't. Of course there are people like that on the right too. It's why I said "I really don't know, but" and it is true, my experience is that the left if far worse. But again, that is my experience. 

If you pay attention, when was the last time there was a right wing protest and the right burning cars, blocking traffic and breaking windows? When was that anyway?




hoyle21 said:


> Really, just the left calls names?  You've never heard the phrase libtard?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoyle21 (Feb 2, 2017)

I'm not going to defend people destroying property.   That is a riot not a protest and I can only hope it's a minority.

Hell, I can't even defend the protests or riots over Milo speaking at UC Berkeley.   If you don't like his message don't go.   He still has a right to speak to his mind, even it is not what you want to hear




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoyle21 (Feb 2, 2017)

charley said:


> *Wonder why we are so divided?   [so glad you asked]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 But would the left still be acting this way if john kasich were president instead?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solidassears (Feb 2, 2017)

I think so; if Hillary lost their actions would be the same. The difference is that Kasich would not fight back.



hoyle21 said:


> But would the left still be acting this way if john kasich were president instead?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## charley (Feb 2, 2017)

hoyle21 said:


> But would the left still be acting this way if john kasich were president instead?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



NO !!!     i like Kasich...


----------



## hoyle21 (Feb 2, 2017)

charley said:


> NO !!!     i like Kasich...



Me too, I disagree on policy with but he's not a fascist.   Maybe that's the difference?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## charley (Feb 2, 2017)

solidassears said:


> I think so; if Hillary lost their actions would be the same. The difference is that Kasich would not fight back.




,,, man !!   you are one clueless dude...    you do live in a bubble.. here's some more KoolAid for you to swill....


----------



## charley (Feb 2, 2017)

hoyle21 said:


> Me too, I disagree on policy with but he's not a fascist.   Maybe that's the difference?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




... he's a normal man, that you can talk to, I've been watching him for years...  NO !!  I don't agree with his agenda, but I find him likeable , & could trust him to do the right thing... TRUMP wants to be a tough guy & take us into war....a man that never served , dodged the draft with 5 school deferments .....is leading us ... God Help Us !!!


----------



## solidassears (Feb 2, 2017)

Typical lefty reply; you can't defend your position so you resort to personal attacks and name calling. So typical do predictable.



charley said:


> ,,, man !!   you are one clueless dude...    you do live in a bubble.. here's some more KoolAid for you to swill....


----------



## charley (Feb 2, 2017)

solidassears said:


> Typical lefty reply; you can't defend your position so you resort to personal attacks and name calling. So typical do predictable.





,,, you whining again ????    you sure are..... did one of those big bad liberal lefties call you a clueless dude????    how cruel the left is...

,,, why not pull that tampon out of your ass & write something funny.  All we ever hear out of you is crying....


----------



## solidassears (Feb 2, 2017)

Too much fun predicting what you're going to do next. So predictable, so typical, so you.. It's all you know, you can't defend your positions so this is all you have. Keep trying..



charley said:


> ,,, you whining again ????    you sure are..... did one of those big bad liberal lefties call you a clueless dude????    how cruel the left is...
> 
> ,,, why not pull that tampon out of your ass & write something funny.  All we ever hear out of you is crying....


----------



## charley (Feb 2, 2017)

solidassears said:


> Too much fun predicting what you're going to do next. So predictable, so typical, so you.. It's all you know, you can't defend your positions so this is all you have. Keep trying..





solidassears said:


> "Typical lefty reply; you can't defend your position so you resort to  personal attacks and name calling. So typical do predictable."...




,, we can see that great humor of yours on display...   lol
,, your posts are all the same,,  

.. plz stop crying....


----------



## solidassears (Feb 2, 2017)

Your porn posts are great; the rest really boring and predictable. Maybe try reading something other than The Daily Kos; it's gonna stunt you even more.



charley said:


> ,, we can see that great humor of yours on display...   lol
> ,, your posts are all the same,,
> 
> .. plz stop crying....


----------



## hoyle21 (Feb 2, 2017)

Trump is such a small man, he must have the works smallest penis.

https://youtu.be/UlYO_zEB7qE


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SheriV (Feb 2, 2017)

I saw that whole thing- at the national prayer even mentioning ratings of a TV show in humor.. Jesus Christ he has the most fragile ego in the world.

a "heated exchange" with the prime minister of Australia before hanging up on him- please tell me what Australia has done thats offensive to the US or in what way they're robbing the US of income or fobbing off in some way on the US.


Solid- I respect that you really don't resort to name calling but honestly even when someone lays out factual information you disregard it without looking at it.
I posted information from the US army corp of engineers and you accused me of putting out info from CNN. I'll admit to reading CNN once in a while and rolling my eyes..and the same with Fox- they both such instruments of the left and right they can't be taken seriously but since you like to keep score even one of Fox's anchors has been a regular critic of #45. 

If the entire world thinks hes a bad choice, but one we're stuck with, its probably not because you're smarter than everyone else in the world.

and as far as crying goes? I've heard nothing but bleating sheep blaming every fucking thing in the Universe on Obama for at least the last three yrs.
Insurance premiums are sky high? obama's fault (not greedy corporate insurance companies who's stock soared) raining out when its supposed to be dry? Obama
wife has a dry vag? obviously Obama. No job skills and unemployed? Obama

well- this is the change we have. may god help us all.



oh and if one more moron doesn't understand that the word "Allah" literally translates as "god" I will fucking scream.


----------



## hoyle21 (Feb 2, 2017)

SheriV said:


> I saw that whole thing- at the national prayer even mentioning ratings of a TV show in humor.. Jesus Christ he has the most fragile ego in the world.
> 
> a "heated exchange" with the prime minister of Australia before hanging up on him- please tell me what Australia has done thats offensive to the US or in what way they're robbing the US of income or fobbing off in some way on the US.
> 
> ...



lol.  Even the Christians in the Middle East call it Allah, because that's the fucking name in Arabic.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoyle21 (Feb 2, 2017)

Is Forbes right wing or left wing?

https://www.forbes.com/sites/berlin...s-rather-than-alternative-facts/#35adf18fe9b5


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SheriV (Feb 2, 2017)

uhhh..its considered a right leaner


I'm laughing that fox didn't even get an honorable mention

but the times and post are fake news!!! and they're both going under because they're such bad papers!


I like the bbc because its generally ridiculously neutral


----------



## SheriV (Feb 2, 2017)

hoyle21 said:


> lol.  Even the Christians in the Middle East call it Allah, because that's the fucking name in Arabic.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




..

Thank you! you understand my frustration!!


I see more idiots making comments about those wackos praying to their god allah and I want to scream..their god allah is your god!! fml!!!

spend 10 minutes reading about theology!! 
but I guess Im an elitist liberal because I took a western civ class.


----------



## charley (Feb 2, 2017)

SheriV said:


> ..
> 
> Thank you! you understand my frustration!!
> 
> ...



 .... you know trump doesn't read, but he does TWEET !!!!    even when trump spoke with the prime minister of Australia, he started bragging about how great was his victory ... what an asshole, he lost by 3million votes,,,


----------



## charley (Feb 2, 2017)

solidassears said:


> Your porn posts are great; the rest really boring and predictable. Maybe try reading something other than The Daily Kos; it's gonna stunt you even more.




  I've never read the Kos...    but you and your quasi religious vision see's through all...     lol


----------



## solidassears (Feb 2, 2017)

<Solid- I respect that you really don't resort to name calling but honestly even when someone lays out factual information you disregard it without looking at it.
I posted information from the US army corp of engineers and you accused me of putting out info from CNN. I'll admit to reading CNN once in a while and rolling my eyes..and the same with Fox- they both such instruments of the left and right they can't be taken seriously but since you like to keep score even one of Fox's anchors has been a regular critic of #45.>

I don't pretend to know everything, but i know how my business has been effected from Obama's policies. He's a bald face liar and what bothers me is that he was given a pass on everything. Lying about his ACA, lying about Benghazi, lying about the unemployment situation etc. The list is endless of what he lied about and how he screwed the US or US. If the media had held him accountable for what he did, I wouldn't have much to say about how they treat Trump; but I hate a hypocrite about worse than anything and the media is nothing but. 

As to what the world thinks; they will think what ever the lame stream media reports and fails to report. They don't have any more a clue than the media did about who was going to win the election. 

As to the Army Corp and the DAPL if they were the ones making the decision, why are they looking at the application now? 
If the entire world thinks hes a bad choice, but one we're stuck with, its probably not because you're smarter than everyone else in the world.

<and as far as crying goes? I've heard nothing but bleating sheep blaming every fucking thing in the Universe on Obama for at least the last three yrs.
Insurance premiums are sky high? obama's fault (not greedy corporate insurance companies who's stock soared) raining out when its supposed to be dry? Obama
wife has a dry vag? obviously Obama. No job skills and unemployed? Obama

well- this is the change we have. may god help us all.> Obama job skills, Community Organizer = Agitator, never had a real job in his life, never earned anything in his life, never made a payroll, never actually did anything constructive. Trump = Businessman and builder. Created thousands of job, makes payroll every week had done and built hundreds of projects, has failed and recovered. I'll take the businessman builder every day of the week and twice on Sunday.


----------



## solidassears (Feb 2, 2017)

Well you should you have their talking points down pat. You could be a contributor or maybe even head of their editorial board! You're their kind of useful brainiac. 



charley said:


> I've never read the Kos...    but you and your quasi religious vision see's through all...     lol


----------



## SheriV (Feb 2, 2017)

He doesn't even pay his contractors! He routinely stiffs or sues blue collar guys!


----------



## solidassears (Feb 2, 2017)

Citations please, I would like to see the proof of that one. Not saying it didn't happen; but I've seen this charge a number of times, but never any detail or citation as to who he didn't pay or why etc. There's usually more than one side to every story ya know.

And the government does that all the time; I know I have to collect from them; I'm a contractor and right now the State and Feds owe me a huge pile of money and it's late. 



SheriV said:


> He doesn't even pay his contractors! He routinely stiffs or sues blue collar guys!


----------



## hoyle21 (Feb 2, 2017)

http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/...bills-republican-president-laswuits/85297274/

http://www.foxnews.com/politics/201...is-bills-reports-claim.amp.html?client=safari

http://bigstory.ap.org/article/10bb...-contractors-still-angry-trump-taj-bankruptcy

Also, good businessmen don't file bankruptcy once, let alone 3, 4 times.

Also if Trump would have just put his inheritance in the stock market at a 10% growth he would have way more money than he currently does.   lol.   This idea that he's a good business man is a joke.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solidassears (Feb 2, 2017)

One thing I want to make clear; I don't really like a lot of how Trump operates; he's not what I would hope for in how he acts. That was Ronald Reagan; all class and still got this done. 

But here's the thing; if you have a shit load of rats and vermin in the basement you want them out of there and dead! If the best exterminator is an ugly hillbilly with his butt crack showing and tobacco juice running down the side of his mouth; I'll put up with all that gross stuff as long as he reins down hell on the vermin and gets them out of my basement! 

To me; that's Trump, he's a bit gross, but damn if he isn't reining down hell down on the vermin!


----------



## solidassears (Feb 2, 2017)

First off a lot of businessmen go bankrupt and many more than once; I should have done it once, but I didn't and it really cost me several years. That alone is no way to judge someone for their whole life. 

Two of the stories are sub contractors who did not get paid 100%. could be Trumps company or Trump did screw them it could also be that they did not preform according to their contract. I'm an electrical contractor, every contract I sign has performance clauses and if I don't preform according to the demands of the contract, it is going to cost me. Before you decide who screwed who, I want to see the other side of the story.

One of your stories says he was sued 60 times.. Doesn't say if he won or lost; hell I've been in business 33 years, I've been sued several times, lost some won some. Lawsuits rarely if ever present all the facts and end up being just; they are usually settled and both parties fell screwed.

I don't know what he inherited, do you? I also don't know his net worth; do you?

Seems to me like you already had your mind made up and went looking for anything that would support your pre-conceived positions. 

Lets see the other side of the debate and when you can make the points the other side would make, then you will understand both sides.



hoyle21 said:


> http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/...bills-republican-president-laswuits/85297274/
> 
> http://www.foxnews.com/politics/201...is-bills-reports-claim.amp.html?client=safari
> 
> ...


----------



## SheriV (Feb 2, 2017)

He's literally filling his cabinet with billionaires, how is this "swamp draining"? Is he draining it to fill it with nuclear waste instead?
These people didn't make their money by taking care of other people which what they are now entrusted to do. Like it or not but some of the relative freedom our country enjoys is because of our government...doing things like calling for someone to purchase all of the press so it can have a muzzle put on it. And detaining bona-fide citizens of the US without representation or council when they've committed no actual crime is a really dangerous and slippery slope.  Telling another country you'll send troops to their country (mexico) to deal with their drug cartel after you've just made threatening moves and agenda to that country is crazy talk...as is basically threatening to call in the national Guard to Chicago to straighten out its murder rate...why doesn't shit like that cause giant alarm bells?? How does that not scream dictatorship to you.


----------



## SheriV (Feb 2, 2017)

solidassears said:


> First off a lot of businessmen go bankrupt and many more than once; I should have done it once, but I didn't and it really cost me several years. That alone is no way to judge someone for their whole life.
> 
> Two of the stories are sub contractors who did not get paid 100%. could be Trumps company or Trump did screw them it could also be that they did not preform according to their contract. I'm an electrical contractor, every contract I sign has performance clauses and if I don't preform according to the demands of the contract, it is going to cost me. Before you decide who screwed who, I want to see the other side of the story.
> 
> ...



10 million dollars...he inherited if memory serves me correct because it was public information that was published in several major newspapers...and whatever the number was he didn't deny it. 
Trump steaks? Trump vodka? 

I've only ever seen trump hotel in NY and vegas and the one in NY is a run down shit hole the last time I was there (been a few yrs to be fair) and the one in vegas I didn't go in because I was too busy being in love with Caesars decor.


----------



## SheriV (Feb 2, 2017)

solidassears said:


> Citations please, I would like to see the proof of that one. Not saying it didn't happen; but I've seen this charge a number of times, but never any detail or citation as to who he didn't pay or why etc. There's usually more than one side to every story ya know.
> 
> And the government does that all the time; I know I have to collect from them; I'm a contractor and right now the State and Feds owe me a huge pile of money and it's late.



http://www.foxnews.com/politics/201...trump-not-paying-his-bills-reports-claim.html


----------



## SheriV (Feb 2, 2017)

https://www.wsj.com/articles/donald-trumps-business-plan-left-a-trail-of-unpaid-bills-1465504454


https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...-of-a-million-dollars/?utm_term=.cee80a28abd3


https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...lls-to-over-5-million/?utm_term=.1341ac1553f5

liens are public record man

does that sound like chasing one or two bills to you?


----------



## solidassears (Feb 2, 2017)

Yes they are all successful people, very smart, dedicated and brilliant. Not a bunch of never done anything academics who usually sit in the faculty lounge and solve all the worlds problems from their easy chair. These men have done things and been successful. I like that, I'm not a hater when someone is successful that's your socialists communists speaking, not me. None of them need the job, none of them need government checks. 

So you judge people for being successful, shame on you! This is America where the sky is the limit and you are only limited by your own dreams and dedication. 

Lets see how these guys do; IMO can't possibly be worse than the idiots Obama appointed. But I am going to wait and see how they do and I'm not going to judge them for being successful. 

I didn't judge Obama for his race, I judge him as a failure because of what he did and how he destroyed and divided us.



SheriV said:


> He's literally filling his cabinet with billionaires, how is this "swamp draining"? Is he draining it to fill it with nuclear waste instead?
> These people didn't make their money by taking care of other people which what they are now entrusted to do. Like it or not but some of the relative freedom our country enjoys is because of our government...doing things like calling for someone to purchase all of the press so it can have a muzzle put on it. And detaining bona-fide citizens of the US without representation or council when they've committed no actual crime is a really dangerous and slippery slope.  Telling another country you'll send troops to their country (mexico) to deal with their drug cartel after you've just made threatening moves and agenda to that country is crazy talk...as is basically threatening to call in the national Guard to Chicago to straighten out its murder rate...why doesn't shit like that cause giant alarm bells?? How does that not scream dictatorship to you.


----------



## SheriV (Feb 2, 2017)

esquire..but to be fair this story has popped up in several variations

http://www.esquire.com/news-politics/news/a48320/trump-unpaid-staff/


----------



## SheriV (Feb 2, 2017)

maybe its propaganda?
but it actually fits into a pet theory I have about melania.... but thats really wild speculation on my part..I also happen to think she is doing what she can to look out for her son

http://www.forbes.com/sites/forbest...oesnt-mean-they-cant-get-coffee/#2fbbd9386d9a


----------



## solidassears (Feb 2, 2017)

I file liens all the time; doesn't mean I always win. Doesn't even mean I'm right, that is decided in court if it gets that far. Usually liens are settled out of court and both sides feel screwed.

When you look at the number and magnitude of his building projects; it is a tiny amount of disputes. I have more than that going right now and my company does less than 1% of what his does.

Get real, no one is perfect and there will always be disputes. It's the nature of business, no one always gets paid what they think they should be paid. 



SheriV said:


> https://www.wsj.com/articles/donald-trumps-business-plan-left-a-trail-of-unpaid-bills-1465504454
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...-of-a-million-dollars/?utm_term=.cee80a28abd3
> ...


----------



## SheriV (Feb 2, 2017)

solidassears said:


> Yes they are all successful people, very smart, dedicated and brilliant. Not a bunch of never done anything academics who usually sit in the faculty lounge and solve all the worlds problems from their easy chair. These men have done things and been successful. I like that, I'm not a hater when someone is successful that's your socialists communists speaking, not me. None of them need the job, none of them need government checks.
> 
> So you judge people for being successful, shame on you! This is America where the sky is the limit and you are only limited by your own dreams and dedication.
> 
> ...




smh....I don't know how you count a recovered economy..that was in the absolute toilet when it was inherited...and 20 million people insured (though the insurance is flawed- badly) the assassination of osama bin laden (remember that guy) and not ONE outside attack on US soil a failed administration

why..because he helped steer legislature that allowed trans gendered people to use whatever restroom? its not like he passed that shit all by himself man
because of benghazi? I mean..do you know the whole fucking story there? again? have you ever served in the military- do you know what a war zone looks like? Im not even remotely surprised information on the event wasnt totally clear for the first 24 hrs....

youre insurance premiums went through the roof because your republican congress refused to be tighter caps on their premiums...refused! because that would hurt their stock interests


----------



## SheriV (Feb 2, 2017)

solidassears said:


> I file liens all the time; doesn't mean I always win. Doesn't even mean I'm right, that is decided in court if it gets that far. Usually liens are settled out of court and both sides feel screwed.
> 
> When you look at the number and magnitude of his building projects; it is a tiny amount of disputes. I have more than that going right now and my company does less than 1% of what his does.
> 
> Get real, no one is perfect and there will always be disputes. It's the nature of business, no one always gets paid what they think they should be paid.



..

how do you know what he does in business?? he refuses to post any financial information on it? he basically manages hotels and golf courses...he says he doesnt pay any taxes because hes smart but warren buffet does? so warren buffet must be an idiot?

i dont even track you man- you think not paying some 500 employees..regular hourly help their overtime is just the cost of doing business? not paying your campaign is normal?


----------



## SheriV (Feb 2, 2017)

read ALL of the articles..don't just skim one- you said you wanted info but then you refuse to look at it


----------



## solidassears (Feb 2, 2017)

I look at the labor participation rate and the total family income. The other numbers are false reporting of the real facts. For example the unemployment rate is a joke; it you quit looking for work, you're not counted as unemployed. Look at the labor participation rate, that tells the read story. The family or indiual income also tells the real story about how Obama's policies have destroyed the middle class.

And as far as killing Osama, how was it Obama and Hillary helped? 

You have the Leftist talking points down; I'll give you that. But none of it is reality, it's all BS and spin. Yeah I know Trump is all wrong, but give him 8 years and lets see how things go. I hated what Obama did but I didn't riot or scream obscenities, he was elected and until he was out of office he was the President, my president. You may not like Trump, but you're acting like a spoiled child just like all the left is. Grow up and give him a chance to success or fail. 



SheriV said:


> smh....I don't know how you count a recovered economy..that was in the absolute toilet when it was inherited...and 20 million people insured (though the insurance is flawed- badly) the assassination of osama bin laden (remember that guy) and not ONE outside attack on US soil a failed administration
> 
> why..because he helped steer legislature that allowed trans gendered people to use whatever restroom? its not like he passed that shit all by himself man
> because of benghazi? I mean..do you know the whole fucking story there? again? have you ever served in the military- do you know what a war zone looks like? Im not even remotely surprised information on the event wasnt totally clear for the first 24 hrs....
> ...


----------



## SheriV (Feb 2, 2017)

for the last time...a presidential term is 4 years..not 8!!

fuck!


----------



## solidassears (Feb 2, 2017)

Why should he post anything he's not required to? Obama would never let anyone see his transcripts or how he paid for his tuition, why no outcry about that?

Obama lived his whole life with one thing in mind, to be a public figure and a politician, none of what he did was productive in life, it was all a show to get ready to be in office. Even so he only released things that would make him look good or that which was required. If I were Trump I would do the same thing, I would post only what I was required to post. Knowing that anything I post the media would lie about and try to use it to destroy me, I would not post anything I didn't have to.




SheriV said:


> ..
> 
> how do you know what he does in business?? he refuses to post any financial information on it? he basically manages hotels and golf courses...he says he doesnt pay any taxes because hes smart but warren buffet does? so warren buffet must be an idiot?
> 
> i dont even track you man- you think not paying some 500 employees..regular hourly help their overtime is just the cost of doing business? not paying your campaign is normal?


----------



## solidassears (Feb 2, 2017)

I think Trump will change that. He is the king ya know.



SheriV said:


> for the last time...a presidential term is 4 years..not 8!!
> 
> fuck!


----------



## SheriV (Feb 2, 2017)

solidassears said:


> I look at the labor participation rate and the total family income. The other numbers are false reporting of the real facts. For example the unemployment rate is a joke; it you quit looking for work, you're not counted as unemployed. Look at the labor participation rate, that tells the read story. The family or indiual income also tells the real story about how Obama's policies have destroyed the middle class.
> 
> And as far as killing Osama, how was it Obama and Hillary helped?
> 
> You have the Leftist talking points down; I'll give you that. But none of it is reality, it's all BS and spin. Yeah I know Trump is all wrong, but give him 8 years and lets see how things go. I hated what Obama did but I didn't riot or scream obscenities, he was elected and until he was out of office he was the President, my president. You may not like Trump, but you're acting like a spoiled child just like all the left is. Grow up and give him a chance to success or fail.




..
Im afraid not acting like a spoiled child- major businesses have condemned him- and what did you say? they're rich and successful because they're smart? or does that only work when they're taking jobs with Trump?

I see my countries civil liberties being torn to shreds in record time_ I couldnt give a shit that your small business pussy hurts in the face of that.
My options for leaving the country are VERY limited because of a minor criminal record from 16 yrs ago- or trust me- Id leave.


and you know what? I served my country in the armed forces- as a ground medic for a CSH so you can fuck right off telling me Im a spoiled child..what the fuck have you done for your country besides cry about your insurance and vote away my childrens lives


----------



## SheriV (Feb 2, 2017)

solidassears said:


> Why should he post anything he's not required to? Obama would never let anyone see his transcripts or how he paid for his tuition, why no outcry about that?
> 
> Obama lived his whole life with one thing in mind, to be a public figure and a politician, none of what he did was productive in life, it was all a show to get ready to be in office. Even so he only released things that would make him look good or that which was required. If I were Trump I would do the same thing, I would post only what I was required to post. Knowing that anything I post the media would lie about and try to use it to destroy me, I would not post anything I didn't have to.




..
he started out as a civil rights attorney and dabled in minor corporate law
his grandmother paid for private school for him, he went to columbia then harvard...he was very interested in the black community but he was largely rejected from it being half white- he graduated magna cum laude- he had a full scholarship. He wanted to get involved in politics to help his community- he was thoroughly vetted and had NO skeletons in his closet- the best anyone could come up with was that he wasn't born in the US and even Trump admitted that was horseshit.
he and his wife- who was a hot shit corporate attorney have both posted their tax returns- ad nauseum ..their financial records are pretty easy to find.







so answer the question- not paying more than 500 regular hourly paid employees their OT is normal?


----------



## SheriV (Feb 2, 2017)

I hear paid protesters show up at events a lot- Im gonna have to assume paid protestors for the right showed up at Berkley to point out how violent the left is

with their prius's (whats the plural of prius?) and trees..and herbal tree

they get way out of hand with their hemp bracelets and mountain bikes sometimes


----------



## solidassears (Feb 2, 2017)

What civil right are those?

The rest of your post is just unhinged ranting, but I would like to know what civil rights you're losing.




SheriV said:


> ..
> Im afraid not acting like a spoiled child- major businesses have condemned him- and what did you say? they're rich and successful because they're smart? or does that only work when they're taking jobs with Trump?
> 
> I see my countries civil liberties being torn to shreds in record time_ I couldnt give a shit that your small business pussy hurts in the face of that.
> ...


----------



## SheriV (Feb 2, 2017)

to be able to walk freely as a citizen in my country

and if you don't think thats being threatened- you aren't paying attention

https://www.nytimes.com/2017/01/19/...hts-justice-department-donald-trump.html?_r=0



let me ask you this-which I fully expect you not to answer- because you haven't answered a single direct question yet-

what do birth control pills treat?


----------



## solidassears (Feb 2, 2017)

I fail to see what where you want to walk down the street has anything to do with the NYT article; explain please.

As for what do birth control polls treat? As I understand it, many women benefit from the pill as it help with irregular or heavy menstrual periods, cramps, acne, PMS and some other female health issues. In addition what it is usually used for is to prevent pregnancy. 

I've never taken them, but I have heard about it from females I know and I can and do read.



SheriV said:


> to be able to walk freely as a citizen in my country
> 
> and if you don't think thats being threatened- you aren't paying attention
> 
> ...


----------



## solidassears (Feb 2, 2017)

You changed the subject and while you accuse me of not answering questions; I detailed how what you were posting about the economy and jobs is pure BS; so you ignore that and head off in another rant. Pot let me introduce you the kettle. 




SheriV said:


> ..
> Im afraid not acting like a spoiled child- major businesses have condemned him- and what did you say? they're rich and successful because they're smart? or does that only work when they're taking jobs with Trump?
> 
> I see my countries civil liberties being torn to shreds in record time_ I couldnt give a shit that your small business pussy hurts in the face of that.
> ...


----------



## SheriV (Feb 2, 2017)

you win. Trump is the greatest thing ever- pls refer to my other thread


Im converted..I love trump...Im gonna get a tattoo of his orange head on my bum

I have tit tattoo...so its match..it'll be great!


----------



## solidassears (Feb 2, 2017)

Damn, I wasn't trying to win, I was trying to get you to look at something different than what you see every day. 

Even if you silence a foe; you have not converted him.. Not trying to silence or convert, just want people to stop, and give our new President a chance. Let him fail or succeed on the merits of what he does; not according to a media that hates his guts and has done from the day he announced.




SheriV said:


> you win. Trump is the greatest thing ever- pls refer to my other thread
> 
> 
> Im converted..I love trump...Im gonna get a tattoo of his orange head on my bum
> ...


----------



## solidassears (Feb 2, 2017)

Oh and I would love to see the tattoo..

Did you read the original article I posted on this thread?





SheriV said:


> you win. Trump is the greatest thing ever- pls refer to my other thread
> 
> 
> Im converted..I love trump...Im gonna get a tattoo of his orange head on my bum
> ...


----------



## charley (Feb 2, 2017)

SheriV said:


> you win. Trump is the greatest thing ever- pls refer to my other thread
> 
> 
> Im converted..I love trump...Im gonna get a tattoo of his orange head on my bum
> ...




nothing the trumpers like more than whipping a dead horse, that's why 'the Donald' keeps repeating his greatest victories... what a boring asshole..


----------



## Arnold (Feb 2, 2017)

the rioting is getting out of control, you would think if Obama or Clinton cared about this country they would step up and say something, but instead Obama says he is happy about the "protests", however they are not peaceful protests, have not been for months now.


----------



## SheriV (Feb 2, 2017)

solidassears said:


> Oh and I would love to see the tattoo..
> 
> Did you read the original article I posted on this thread?



to be honest I didn't. I jumped in because I saw hoyle and charley in here and it was getting derogatory

I happen to like hoyle from a ways back and have always had a crush on charley- because hes such a chill dude


and I have never sat back and waited on a politician of any flavor- thats dangerous because it always leads to things like...me shipping off to a sand box...or paying more taxes...or my insurance premiums tripling


Im a straight up cunt to my local politicians....I even amassed 400 people at a small town meeting (pop under 12k) for a throw down fight over a tiny little parcel of land (4 acres) I owned in the woods and suddenly the town wanted to close the road because a dude up there didnt like me buying it and interfering (he assumed) with his hunting 
That was a democrat btw and I ruined his career- little ole me- with nothing but verifiable facts I listed in bullet points on flyer paper- did two/three small newspaper interviews and asked three people to hand out the flyers when everyone showed up


srs- I ruined the guys career

hed look at the ground and just mumble...miss V when he would see me on the street...tucked tail like a dog


----------



## charley (Feb 2, 2017)

Prince said:


> the rioting is getting out of control, you would think if Obama or Clinton cared about this country they would step up and say something, but instead Obama says he is happy about the "protests", however they are not peaceful protests, have not been for months now.




... wow, I have a new idea , lets blame Clinton & Obama ..


----------



## SheriV (Feb 2, 2017)

oh..and a local representatives son cut me off in traffic once and at a light got nasty at me

while I was driving my husbands car...with his freemason compass on the back- he has a vanity plate with his last name (the reps son)

so I sent his dads office a pleasant little email describing the jeep and the vanity plate letting him know Ill be happy to talk to the freemasons and the veteran communtiy about his family's support for them

he brought his douchebag frat boy son to my house to appologize


small wins- but theyre mine


----------



## SheriV (Feb 2, 2017)

Prince said:


> the rioting is getting out of control, you would think if Obama or Clinton cared about this country they would step up and say something, but instead Obama says he is happy about the "protests", however they are not peaceful protests, have not been for months now.




yawoooo


they were rough protests here...what with our attorney general and lt governor protesting along with them with the police escort

it got wild! they had hot cocoa!


----------



## SheriV (Feb 2, 2017)

I have an idea.. lets give cops carte blanche o shoot people in the back?

don't like that idea? then you should pay attention better- because there is a call to reduce the number of police brutality complaints because it hurts police/citizen interactions


----------



## Arnold (Feb 2, 2017)

charley said:


> ... wow, I have a new idea , lets blame Clinton & Obama ..



it's an endless fucking list between the two of them.


----------



## charley (Feb 2, 2017)

SheriV said:


> I have an idea.. lets give cops carte blanche o shoot people in the back?




,,, a trumpian re-write   ,,I have an idea.. lets give cops carte blanche to shoot people who are black?   [now they're happy]


----------



## solidassears (Feb 2, 2017)

You really should read the article, it's very good and what I was posting about how people are so divided they refuse to even consider another point of view. I think you'll like it if you read it.

I respect you because you're usually very much a straight up woman and I was not trying to push your buttons. I do think people; the left and the media are way way out of line with Trump by refusing to let him try and to give him a chance. The Dems are doing nothing good and the media is blatantly lying most of the time and I hate all of it. I believe we need honest debate and consideration of each side, we are getting none of that; the Left is totally hard and fast that it's their way or no way and the right is getting there too. It worries me and I don't like it. Obama was the worst, his words, Elections matter, we won you lost, deal with it.... Now the shoe is on the other foot and the left doesn't want to deal with it. Harry Reid blew up the Senate rules, now guess what, the Democrats are going to pay dearly for what Harry did; payback is a bitch! 

I really wish we could get back to a place where we could see each side and the valid points, then decide what to do. There is none of that nowadays.




SheriV said:


> to be honest I didn't. I jumped in because I saw hoyle and charley in here and it was getting derogatory
> 
> I happen to like hoyle from a ways back and have always had a crush on charley- because hes such a chill dude
> 
> ...


----------



## charley (Feb 2, 2017)

Prince said:


> it's an endless fucking list between the two of them.




words, words, words...with no fucking reality.... 

.. maybe this will make you trump thugs happy.... Lock her up,Lock her up,Lock her up,Lock her up,Lock her up,Lock her up.....   happy now ???


----------



## SheriV (Feb 2, 2017)

Id actually like to see both the major parties work for the people instead of themselves 



here is something to consider...and youre right- I havent personally lost anything yet. I can concede that my husbands 401k has grown in the last month because its still stock heavy. Our insurance rates went down for this year and we got much better policies. I also KNOW the insurance thing has really fucked people over and even slick willy was mic-ed saying the aca is a mess- and it is. ..
but the thing people should consider is this..and it wont resonate with a lot of you guys but

women can drive cars because of protest, they can vote because of protest, they earn 75% of what a man does and can own land because of protest..and hey- thats better than not being allowed to have ones own money or property I guess...

police brutality occurs predominately to blacks but it does happen to rural whites too....thats being paid better attention to..because of protest

The list of news sources and accuracy "just the facts" that hoyle had posted is a very good list...I disagree with a couple but for the most part- its pretty accurate.
dont come at me with breitbart and fox and I wont come at you with cnn ...or whatever other left craziness there is.


do I think jobs growth is manipulated? absofuckinlutely....but they all do it..even trump

he wants a win for carrier..but then blows up boeings stock. do you know how much of my states income is tied up in defense manufacture? 
trump scares me because he isn't rational ..I think hes gonna get us into an unwinnable war. 

it also pisses me off that the right doesn't give a flying fuck about women and never has

a man can get a script for viagra no sweat and his insurance covers it..hell trt and insurance will probably cover it if you can find the right dr to prescribe it

birth control? nope..they didnt used to and the shit can be a cpl hundred bucks a month now. pap smears? not so fast..fuck uterine cancer..you can have a hysterectomy if it goes too far...trisomy 13 baby? have it..no abortion..fuck whatever psychological trauma it might be for a woman to carry a mutant fetus with no possibility to live. it just goes on and on.
I dnt give a shit if a woman wants to be a duggar and pop out 19 kids..so Id really appreciate it if I can get equal access to healthcare


----------



## Arnold (Feb 2, 2017)

hoyle21 said:


> Trump is such a small man, he must have the works smallest penis.
> 
> https://youtu.be/UlYO_zEB7qE
> 
> ...



Trump is still the executive producer of Celebrity Apprentice, so is this just for ratings?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SheriV (Feb 2, 2017)

its been suggested he ran initially because of ratings and hes obsessed with ratings..idk
it would be a wild punking of the US..but then what?


----------



## SheriV (Feb 2, 2017)

I mean- check out the date on this
https://www.theatlantic.com/politics/archive/2011/03/is-donald-trump-punking-the-press/73000/

Please, please, please: Don't fall for any of this.

The Donald, in case you've forgotten, has taken us all down this road before, when he spent months flirting with a third party bid for president in 2000. Just like now, he promised to tap his own vast fortune, attracted a torrent of publicity, and fared decently in polls -- around 15 percent in trial heats against Al Gore and George W. Bush. And just like now, he had something to promote: A new book (which came out in January 2000) and, well, the Trump brand. The only difference: Trump was pretending to run as independent, so instead of opposing abortion and giving aid and comfort to birthers, he claimed to be pro-choice and talked up universal healthcare and a massive income tax surcharge for the super-wealthy.

When that charade finally came to an end in February 2000, the national chairman of the Reform Party -- whose nomination Trump had claimed to be interested in -- branded the New York plutocrat a "hustler."

"Donald Trump came in, promoted his hotels, he promoted his book, he promoted himself at our expense, and I think he understands very fully that we've ended the possibilities for such abuse of our party," Pat Choate said.

He added: "All this was, was a serious hustle of the media, and I think the media should send him a massive bill on it."​


----------



## SheriV (Feb 2, 2017)

and just because I have no other place to drop it

http://twitchy.com/brettt-3136/2017...eems-to-be-very-radicalized/#twitchy-comments


----------



## charley (Feb 2, 2017)

Prince said:


> Trump is still the executive producer of Celebrity Apprentice, so is this just for ratings?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



..the trump ego , a bottomless pit, he knows no shame... a world war, with all those photo's of trump waving at the cameras, his dream...


----------



## solidassears (Feb 3, 2017)

Just a few things:

I have no problem with protests; I have a big problem with property destruction and violence pretending to be a protest. And these so called protester; when asked what are they protesting; they have no clue. These are not protests; these are riots orchestrated riots to stifle free speech and shut up anyone who speaks as a conservative. So lets talk truth OK, these are not protests.

You say the right doesn't care about women. I don't know what you mean, but I assume it is your way of saying that you believe abortion any time for any reason and if anyone disagrees they hate women. At least this is all I can see coming from the left. There's no room for discussion or room for an opposing opinion; to the left, abortion is a sacrament and litmus test. Personally, I think it's murder for convenience in 99% of the cases. The left throws out all these extremely rare cases and tries to pretend this is what abortion rights are about. It's total demagoguery. Even though I think abortion is murder for convenience, it is legal, so if you want an abortion you can have one and I'm not complaining; but don't ask me to pay for your abortion that's your choice and your responsibility. You have all the control of your body you choose if you get laid or not, you choose if you take the pill or not, it's your choice. And don't even go to the rape garbage, the number of abortion from an actual rape are very very small and they are legal and paid for. Screaming rape is total crap.

I don't like the government picking winners and losers either but where was the outrage when Obama took over the auto manufacturing; screwed the bond holders and gave their equity to the unions? Where was the outrage when Obama gave billions to his friends to pretend to make Solar PV? Why is Elon Musk the hero when all he is; is the most successful grant getter in history! None of his products are competitive in the real market and even with all the billions in subsidies, he is still losing money hand over fist; it is absurd to fund this loser with our tax dollars. 

There are a lot of screwed up things here in the US; no one said a word about how Obama screwed the middle class and made tearing down long held icons of American culture, they let him screw us and divide us for 8 years, no riots, no protests. You won't even give Trump 4 years or even 4 days. Trump won, he is the President and he won because me and a whole lot of Americans are sick and tired of the leftists ruling against our will. As Obama said; elections have consequences, we won, you lost, get used to it. Now it's our turn to see what we can do, if we fail, kick him out in 4 years. Until then Trump is the President and the his agenda is going to get put into place; many thanks to Harry Reid. 

I don't know about the Viagra v Pill business; I was under the impression the pill was very cheap and yeah, my doc gave me a script for Viagra so I could give it a try and no my insurance didn't pay for it, the damn shit was like $20.00 a pill so I decided I could live without it. I do get trt, but it still costs like $55.00 a month that insurance won't cover; oh any my insurance costs; $1600.00 a month for me and the wife. And that is with a $5000.00 deductible. I don't smoke or drink; my total cholesterol is 102 my blood pressure is normal I have no health issues other than the trt. The $1600.00 a month is absurd, but that's what Obama gave us. You want to blame the Insurance companies because they want to make a profit? Good grief, that is the only reason they are in business! Get the idiotic government out of the health care industry so there can be competition. Nothing works better than real competition to drive down costs and improve services and now we have no competition so we have shitty services and high costs.  



SheriV said:


> Id actually like to see both the major parties work for the people instead of themselves
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## meanstreek (Feb 3, 2017)

solidassears said:


> Just a few things:
> 
> you a cry baby
> 
> ...


----------



## SheriV (Feb 3, 2017)

One of my daughters birth control script is 180 a month. The other is 135 without insurance through walgreens
One takes it for actual birth control..the other for pmdd and cystic acne as well as a requirement to be on Accutane. 

Pap smears and child birth were not required coverage under health insurnace previously and women's insurance premiums were higher than men's and still didn't cover female fertility in any way. 
As far as abortion gors...prior and current law prevents federal funding to pay for it..and has for a very long time now. Anything else you'd like to pretend to understand?

Mammograms still aren't covered under the age of 40


----------



## hoyle21 (Feb 3, 2017)

I don't believe federal money should be used for it either, but it should be legal.   After our OB rotation we had some very religious students openly admit that no idea how the process actually worked and all changed their minds on believing life begins at conception.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solidassears (Feb 3, 2017)

Very odd; Planned Parenthood says birth control is usually free, but can cost up to $50.00 a month. Maybe you should shop for a better price:

https://www.plannedparenthood.org/l...control-pill/how-do-i-get-birth-control-pills

Sounds to me like there are many ways you could get them for free; but maybe you want to pay a lot so you can blame men or trump?



SheriV said:


> One of my daughters birth control script is 180 a month. The other is 135 without insurance through walgreens
> One takes it for actual birth control..the other for pmdd and cystic acne as well as a requirement to be on Accutane.
> 
> Pap smears and child birth were not required coverage under health insurnace previously and women's insurance premiums were higher than men's and still didn't cover female fertility in any way.
> ...


----------



## SheriV (Feb 3, 2017)

maybe you haven't heard- there arent too many planned parenthoods around anymore- you know..because of federal funding cuts


----------



## SheriV (Feb 3, 2017)

and I have no problem with my over 18 daughters paying for their birth control- and they happen to both have insurance so they don't have to. Insurance that is now required to include birth control in its prescription lists. because of the ACA

when we had essentially no insurance I did however pay for it via our HSA and used it as a tax deduction

all of those things were made possible through the ACA



please tell me how much childbirth costs...because I may actually attempt to see if I still have the bill for my youngest daughter for what insurance didn't cover...does planned parenthood cover childbirth? or right. they dont. they primarily provide preventative care on a sliding scale for low income families


we aren't a low income family in case you're wondering


----------



## solidassears (Feb 3, 2017)

I didn't know there were any cuts yet, a lot of talk about it, but as far as I know, there are no cuts yet.. If I'm wrong, I'm wrong, I don't pretend to know for sure, it's just my impression.



SheriV said:


> maybe you haven't heard- there arent too many planned parenthoods around anymore- you know..because of federal funding cuts


----------



## solidassears (Feb 3, 2017)

I have no idea what it costs these days; my youngest is 32 so it's been a long time since I paid for childbirth.

My oldest is 41 and when he was born he was in the in the NICU for 2 weeks almost bankrupt me.



SheriV said:


> and I have no problem with my over 18 daughters paying for their birth control- and they happen to both have insurance so they don't have to. Insurance that is now required to include birth control in its prescription lists. because of the ACA
> 
> when we had essentially no insurance I did however pay for it via our HSA and used it as a tax deduction
> 
> ...


----------



## SheriV (Feb 3, 2017)

funding for planned parenthood has been progressively cut for the last ten years
federal funding for abortion hasn't been allowed for almost as long.

your federal tax dollars haven't been paying for anyone's abortions...someones birth control, paps or stds treatment maybe but not abortion
one of the provisions and the only way the ACA was able to move forward was to make sure abortion wasn't covered.

state is another matter and up to individual states.

http://www.dallasnews.com/news/politics/2015/09/18/what-is-left-of-planned-parenthood-in-texas


----------



## SheriV (Feb 3, 2017)

there are 2 planned parenthood clinics in alabama on opposite ends north and south of the state


----------



## VTX (Feb 4, 2017)

I don't know, maybe I am old school but when my wife and I married 22 years ago we waited 5 years before having kids, We wanted to by a home and get our carreers in order before having the responsability of raising children. Once these were in place we had our first child and with our insurance we paid 20% of the fee. My thoughts are like this.. If you can't afford birt control then don't have sex cause you obviously can't afford to raise a kid. If you can't afford to raise a kid then stay on birth control and wait till you can afford the expense.. It really is simple.

As for why we are divided. We are to busy trying to change our constitution into something it wasn't meant to be. Follow it or leave and go somewhere else if you don't like it. My Irish and German imigrant ansestors came here and were damn happy to be here. Quit treading on other people. I like guns so fuck you if you don't. Quit trying to change the law of the land and take them away. If you don't like them then don't own one. I don't like fags but I don't care what you do in your own home. 

THIS IS JUST MY 2 CENTS. WHO CARES ANYWAY. ITS ALL BULLSHIT. LATER!!!!!!


----------



## solidassears (Feb 4, 2017)

You ain't wrong brother; you and I and most of the American people think the same thing; we're sick and tired of leftists trying to turn the USA into another socialist Cuba. That's exactly why Trump was elected and why the Democrats are no longer a relevant party. They and the media don't know it yet and they keep rioting and pissing off the American people. 2018 is going to be hell for the Democrats.



VTX said:


> I don't know, maybe I am old school but when my wife and I married 22 years ago we waited 5 years before having kids, We wanted to by a home and get our carreers in order before having the responsability of raising children. Once these were in place we had our first child and with our insurance we paid 20% of the fee. My thoughts are like this.. If you can't afford birt control then don't have sex cause you obviously can't afford to raise a kid. If you can't afford to raise a kid then stay on birth control and wait till you can afford the expense.. It really is simple.
> 
> As for why we are divided. We are to busy trying to change our constitution into something it wasn't meant to be. Follow it or leave and go somewhere else if you don't like it. My Irish and German imigrant ansestors came here and were damn happy to be here. Quit treading on other people. I like guns so fuck you if you don't. Quit trying to change the law of the land and take them away. If you don't like them then don't own one. I don't like fags but I don't care what you do in your own home.
> 
> THIS IS JUST MY 2 CENTS. WHO CARES ANYWAY. ITS ALL BULLSHIT. LATER!!!!!!


----------

